

Did Easy Money Derail Indian Software Product Companies ? - rams
http://cycle-gap.blogspot.com/2009/10/did-easy-money-derail-indian-software.html

======
naz
Where can I get this "x86 Unix well ahead of Linux?"

~~~
rams
I asked him the HN comment thread. He hasn't replied so far.

------
MD_MD139
عرض التلفونات

